# INN SEASONS RESORT-Which One



## brego (Mar 3, 2006)

While doing a search with II I noticed that there are 2 Inn Seasons resorts listed for Lincoln, NH. The Pollard Brook is 5 star and the other one isn't. Unfortunately, the one that isn't 5 star has Friday check in which I prefer. Are these two properties part of the same resort or totally different resorts? I couldn't tell from the photos. Any feedback on the Inn Seasons that is not 5 star?


----------



## DonM (Mar 3, 2006)

I am a new owner at pollard Brook, and will be visiting for the first time this summer.

Inn Seasons runs several resorts- most if not all in NE. Pollard Brook is as you state a 5* resort. It is located across the road from Loon Mtn

South Mtn is a separate resort located on the Loon Mtn property. Whether or not they allow guests to use either facilities, I'm not sure, but they are two distinct resorts in two different (yet close) locations


----------



## tonyg (Mar 4, 2006)

I looked at InnSeasons South Mountain last summer. It's right in town so it doesn't have the view of Pollard Brook, but it is an extremely nice resort with quality equal or better than Pollard Brook-depending on what building you get.


----------

